# Wii #2037 - Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands (USA)



## B-Blue (May 16, 2010)

^^wiirelease-4009^^


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 16, 2010)

Looks promising, I've seen it around a few places on the 'net but I'm just waiting for Megaupload links. Until then, I'll just sit and wait.


----------



## Hadrian (May 16, 2010)

PAL one is out there and on my HD as well but I've yet to find the time to play it.  Probably got some protection on it seeing its Ubisoft though Red Steel 2 worked perfectly first time for me.


----------



## B-Blue (May 16, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> PAL one is out there and on my HD as well but I've yet to find the time to play it.  Probably got some protection on it seeing its Ubisoft though Red Steel 2 worked perfectly first time for me.



I downloaded the PAL version too, but it turned out to be fake


----------



## naglaro00 (May 16, 2010)

Finally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll download tomorrow


----------



## taktularCBo (May 16, 2010)

I hope the EU Version will come out soon.


----------



## Juanmatron (May 16, 2010)

And I can´t download it T_T.


----------



## Master Mo (May 16, 2010)

I was waiting for this. I love the other PoP-games like I said in many other threads and I was anticipating this game, even though I know the production value is not very high (at least not on par with previous title in the series) but the elemental powers seem to be rather interesting!


----------



## King Zargo (May 16, 2010)

------


----------



## Hadrian (May 16, 2010)

King Zargo said:
			
		

> Should I play the game first or watch the movie?


The game isn't based on the movie so won't make any difference.


----------



## Master Mo (May 16, 2010)

King Zargo said:
			
		

> Should I play the game first or watch the movie?


It is not movie-based so it doesn`t matter (even though it is scheduled like one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... As far as I know the story is pretty independently but it is a part of the SandsOfTime-Trilogy (plays between the first and the second).

EDIT: Oh sorry, Hadrian was faster  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## anaxs (May 16, 2010)

im gonna wait for the PS3 version. and i cant wait for the movie


----------



## taktularCBo (May 16, 2010)

anaxs said:
			
		

> im gonna wait for the PS3 version. and i cant wait for the movie



Wii and HD-Version are very different games.


----------



## B-Blue (May 16, 2010)

EDIT: Crap! taktularCBo beat me to it!


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 16, 2010)

the video had showed that it was a more two thrones sequel in gameplay meaning the environ, graphics and combat
TT was really great actually and defined true PoP gameplay


----------



## anaxs (May 16, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> anaxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeh i know, but i still dont like the game play on the wii, i might check it out though cuz the previous pop on PS3 was really shitty


----------



## Arm73 (May 16, 2010)

I actually really liked the first PoP for the Wii ( the one that was ported from the GC and PS2 but had enhanced Wii motion controls ).
Call it a gimmick, but I enjoyed swinging my left arm to grapple on the walls Metroid style.
The story was very good too.
So I'm looking forward to this one, if they kept the same gameplay ( which I was perfectly happy with ) and slightly updated the graphic ( honestly the previous one was badly ported ) at least so that it takes full advantage of the Wii capabilities, then there would be nothing else to wish for.


----------



## Juanmatron (May 16, 2010)

WTF. Doesn´t work via USB Loader. Black screen after intro. Tested with WiiFlow and uLoader with 249 and 223 as IOS37 Base.


----------



## kodoku (May 16, 2010)

The game seems to freeze while loading cutscenes randomly.  I had it happen on the one before the title screen, then the first one in-game, and then one a while later.  Gave up after that.


----------



## another_waster (May 16, 2010)

Holy :-O

INCLUDES THE ORIGIONAL 1992 VERSION? This is gonna be MEGA!


----------



## Juanmatron (May 16, 2010)

another_waster said:
			
		

> Holy :-O
> 
> INCLUDES THE ORIGIONAL 1992 VERSION? This is gonna be MEGA!



Only Wii.


----------



## florian (May 16, 2010)

i tried this release and game freeze ...its seem to be protected


----------



## Theraima (May 16, 2010)

This looks pretty nice, I think if I should get this..

Is the movie good? I'm most likely going to see it.


----------



## Hadrian (May 16, 2010)

another_waster said:
			
		

> Holy :-O
> 
> INCLUDES THE ORIGIONAL 1992 VERSION? This is gonna be MEGA!


Its the SNES version which has some changes that made the game easier.  I would have preferred the original 1989 version which was far better for me.


----------



## bobinski (May 16, 2010)

Does NOT play on USB Loader GX. Tested all cIOSes, none works

DOES PLAY on modchip D2PRO.

Game is NOT that good. But sure IS FAST!

No loading times.

Wont buy it. Wont play it. I am going for the game on PS3.


----------



## boybrown (May 16, 2010)

Starts from USB loader for me (configurable loader).
1st time froze at intro screen. 2nd time when i got to a waterfall. Is it protected or just freezes sometimes when loading from usb?
I'm on 4.1 NTSC and ran it under ios249 rev14

Looks like a decent game. the voice acting is a bit pish though

*edit* just tried again and froze at the same point by the waterfall after the first fight. Must be protected then.


----------



## Arm73 (May 16, 2010)

Seeing as a lot of people here have problems with USB loaders, I won't even put it on thr Wii hard drive, I will just burn it as I used to before I discovered the configurable USB loader and try to run it on the disc channel ( I still have an original Wiikey installed that I didn't use for years now ) and see how it runs.


----------



## alpo845 (May 16, 2010)

It froze the first time for me too on the opening cutscene.  After the second time, i didn't hit any buttons and I was able to play the first part until what I think was probably another cutscene.  It froze, and theres nothing I can do.  It's got a good feel to it, really fast.


----------



## boybrown (May 16, 2010)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> Seeing as a lot of people here have problems with USB loaders, I won't even put it on thr Wii hard drive, I will just burn it as I used to before I discovered the configurable USB loader and try to run it on the disc channel ( I still have an original Wiikey installed that I didn't use for years now ) and see how it runs.



i have a wiikey too. i may try a copy on disk and see how i get on.


----------



## Fudge (May 16, 2010)

Doesn't work on Config USB Loader on FAT Partition (IOS 222 merged with 38 or 223 merged with 37). It plays the opening logos but doesn't get to the title screen.


----------



## Mid123 (May 16, 2010)

is this any good?


----------



## banchan (May 16, 2010)

works great for me on WiiFlow with cios38 rev14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 no freeze.


----------



## ardy211 (May 17, 2010)

has to be protected cause i have all updated versions of cios's


----------



## IlluminiX (May 17, 2010)

Worked great for me with Config USB Loader until it froze after the second save point (not first waterfall).

Also freezes when hitting the HOME button, but I figured I could avoid doing that - and not have any other problems - but unfortunately the freeze came.

To those people who THINK they have it working, try hitting the HOME button and let us know if it freezes.

If it does, then you are not as problem-free as you think. The Home button is a good test for this issue.


----------



## CJL18 (May 17, 2010)

IlluminiX said:
			
		

> Worked great for me with Config USB Loader until it froze after the second save point (not first waterfall).
> 
> Also freezes when hitting the HOME button, but I figured I could avoid doing that - and not have any other problems - but unfortunately the freeze came.
> 
> ...




i've been playing it for a couple hours now no freeze press the home button no freeze.  I'm playing a 4.1 NTSC wii through disk channel on my d2pro 9.  I tried playing trhough neogamma and all it did was freeze.


----------



## Fudge (May 17, 2010)

I looked through the games files using Wii Scrubber, and there doesn't seem to be another DOL, but there is a ELF. I can post a screenshot if anyone wants to investigate.
EDIT: It also includes IOS254, which will overwrite BootMii as an IOS.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 17, 2010)

Finally got some Megaupload links. It'll probably be done in the morning.

If anyone wants to make a list of what it's confirmed/rumored working or not working on, that'd be great. I'll throw it onto my post on the first page (which I sorta made as a placeholder for AP info eventually).


----------



## MADKATZ99 (May 17, 2010)

Bah, games based off movies usually suck.


----------



## Speed Freak (May 17, 2010)

MADKATZ99 said:
			
		

> Bah, movies based off games usually suck.



Works either way


----------



## Gaiaknight (May 17, 2010)

this game isnt based off of the movie i swear some people dont listen...


----------



## Arm73 (May 17, 2010)

OK, it works for me on mu Wii with the original wiikey installed.
Looks pretty good so far, better then I expected.
It plays kind of different though , a bit faster and it annoys me that much like some spider man games, the prince sticks too much to walls and fences even though I didn't mean to.
I'm gonna play it a little bit more before I give it my verdict, but so far the biggest problem I have are the physics .


----------



## jservs7 (May 17, 2010)

Wow, sorry to voice a strong opinion but: *This is hot garbage!*

The camera angles, weak effects and obvious bugs when getting stuck in walls were enough for me to delete this fast. Man was this ever made quickly to make money off the movie. (And yes I know this is not based on the movie, but still)

Again, just my opinion.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 17, 2010)

nvm i don't want to play it now


----------



## Ergo (May 17, 2010)

Works fine on WiiFlow *until* you attempt to interact with chests--then it locks up.


----------



## Gaiaknight (May 17, 2010)

well i solved my usb issues but i will prolly encounter a freeze like everyone else CiosRev 17 CFG usb loader.


Yep encountered the same freezes as everyone else though i wonder why it doesnt load all the way with Cios19?


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 17, 2010)

works via Disc Channel + cIOSCorps v3.6


----------



## panmusic (May 17, 2010)

Well,I downgraded cIOS249 from rev19 to rev 17 and I finally managed to get past the open sequence.After 10 minutes of playtime,it froze during a fight.I restarted the game 4 times and it freezes always in the same spot.
I wonder,how possible is it to re-release the game with a fix?


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 17, 2010)

panmusic said:
			
		

> Well,I downgraded cIOS249 from rev19 to rev 17 and I finally managed to get past the open sequence.After 10 minutes of playtime,it froze during a fight.I restarted the game 4 times and it freezes always in the same spot.
> I wonder,*how possible is it to re-release the game with a fix?*



scene will never re-release a game with a fix only thing that will happen is a fix by itself be released if needed.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 17, 2010)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> scene will never re-release a game with a fix only thing that will happen is a fix by itself be released if needed.


um actually they did it with nsmb re-release patched


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 17, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Shadow#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



patched iso's arn't allowed scene only allows clean iso's


----------



## Gaiaknight (May 17, 2010)

yea we will have to wait for a patch or a cios upgrade for usb but for now back to playing off of disk...


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (May 17, 2010)

Prince of Persia The Forgotten Sands - First 6 Minutes - Nintendo Wii


----------



## jaouad (May 17, 2010)

It doesn't work for me. I got cios 14 with usb loader gx or wiiflow. Both freeze after all the developers have been shown. Could someone help me please


----------



## CubeLer (May 17, 2010)

jaouad said:
			
		

> It doesn't work for me. I got cios 14 with usb loader gx or wiiflow. Both freeze after all the developers have been shown. Could someone help me please


Not work with USB-Loader.

Gecko OS or Darkcorp/Cioscorp works from Disc.

Bye


----------



## Arm73 (May 17, 2010)

In this situations I'm glad that I still have a Wiikey installed............when once in a bluemoon some games don't work off USB I can just burn them and play them off the disc channell !
Anyway I played yesterday for almost half an hour and it didn't look so bad, I mean the graphic is bright and colorful and much more detailed then previous PoP games on last gen consoles, and it's silky smooth too............I don't agree that the camera is that bad, remember that you can manually look everywhere by holding C button and point around like an FPS, even when you are walking, and there are options in game to manipulate how responsive the auto camera is.
The physics seem kind of odd as far as I can tell, maybe I just got to get used to it.


----------



## ecaraba (May 17, 2010)

use darkcorp 1.0 load game through normal wii disk channel.
http://www.mediafire.com/?wmy3l0zkl34
follow guide for install
wont need neogamma, 
though may need to use wiibrickblocker on iso to stop the update
installed on ios222 playing a while and no problems.
You can isntall to other different ios depending on what u have.
if homebrew channel ends up being upside down uninstall and install it as it was installed to begin with.


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (May 17, 2010)

Max Resolution [Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands] - Nintendo Wii -


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 17, 2010)

Has anyone else noticed that WBFS manager and USBLoader GX say this is PAL?


----------



## amiga (May 17, 2010)

I have been playing around 30 minutes without any crash so far, using an old version of usb loader gx rev 713, with ios 249 rev 9. 

Before this one I tried wiiflow and I got black screen at the begining and uloader with cios 223 and I got a crash in the begining scene of the game.

So I dont know but it doesnt seem to be a protection but something weird with the game because at least with one loader and with chips it seem to be fine.


----------



## jdevil99 (May 17, 2010)

props to ecaraba for the darkcorp 1.0 tip. did that and now im 2 hours into PoP. thanx for the heads up.


----------



## berlinka (May 18, 2010)

I have a Wii 4.1E with WIIKEY. But when I try to run the disc via Gecko (002 error fixed) I get a 002 error (!?!?!?) and with the latest version 1.9.3 I get a green screen.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## IxthusTiger (May 18, 2010)

amiga said:
			
		

> I have been playing around 30 minutes without any crash so far, using an old version of usb loader gx rev 713, with ios 249 rev 9.
> 
> Before this one I tried wiiflow and I got black screen at the begining and uloader with cios 223 and I got a crash in the begining scene of the game.
> 
> So I dont know but it doesnt seem to be a protection but something weird with the game because at least with one loader and with chips it seem to be fine.



this seems important... quoting for the new page


----------



## amiga (May 18, 2010)

IxthusTiger said:
			
		

> amiga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just finished the first boss enemy (the guardian) and no crashes and I have been saving frecuently without problems.


----------



## Tonindo (May 18, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> I have a Wii 4.1E with WIIKEY. But when I try to run the disc via Gecko (002 error fixed) I get a 002 error (!?!?!?) and with the latest version 1.9.3 I get a green screen.  What am I doing wrong?


I get a green screen with the latest Gecko OS too. I have a 3.2E Wii with Wiikey. Not sure if this works on a 4.2 Wii, but I run the game trough Freeloader (backup) and it works like a charm.


----------



## mb42375 (May 18, 2010)

I really think this is a bad rip and if someone will re rip it that it will work fine on usb loaders.  This reminds me of Avatar which had a bad ripped version out to begin with and then someone reripped it and it worked fine.  It freezes at the same place for me everytime its not random.  Even when I burnt the disc it froze at the same point.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 18, 2010)

mb42375 said:
			
		

> I really think this is a bad rip and if someone will re rip it that it will work fine on usb loaders.  This reminds me of Avatar which had a bad ripped version out to begin with and then someone reripped it and it worked fine.  It freezes at the same place for me everytime its not random.  Even when I burnt the disc it froze at the same point.



...Except people have reported it working, just usually with modchips. It looks just like AP. If it was a bad rip it would play poorly on everything. It's a good rip, it just has AP.


----------



## Master Mo (May 18, 2010)

mb42375 said:
			
		

> I really think this is a bad rip and if someone will re rip it that it will work fine on usb loaders.  This reminds me of Avatar which had a bad ripped version out to begin with and then someone reripped it and it worked fine.  It freezes at the same place for me everytime its not random.  Even when I burnt the disc it froze at the same point.The same feezing-issue happens with the Pal-release... I don`t think it is an intentional protection from Ubi but the game (NTSC- and PAL-versions) does freeze when loaded from a softmoded Wii...
> 
> Here is what Dr. Clipper said in the USBLoaderCFG-Thread:
> 
> ...


----------



## mb42375 (May 18, 2010)

ok great! I don't really try all that hard to make games work if they don't I just say ok and move on I don't want to ever risk bricking my wii.  This game was just ok from what I played anyway might get it for psp instead.  Now super mario galaxy 2 is a different story I will do anything in my power to get it to work which im sure everyone else will as well so if a fix is needed for that I bet it will appear quickly.


----------



## paradalakuwawa (May 18, 2010)

sorry guys...nothings working fine. I´ve got the wiikey, and i´m having serious sound problems with POP Forgotten Sands (No voice, no title-sound). The game is running but without sound ...it´s stupid


----------



## berlinka (May 18, 2010)

Tonindo said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll try that!


----------



## Hadrian (May 18, 2010)

mb42375 said:
			
		

> ok great! I don't really try all that hard to make games work if they don't I just say ok and move on I don't want to ever risk bricking my wii.  This game was just ok from what I played anyway might get it for psp instead.  Now super mario galaxy 2 is a different story I will do anything in my power to get it to work which im sure everyone else will as well so if a fix is needed for that I bet it will appear quickly.


PSP version is a different game.  Its not bad but feels like a iPhone/iTouch game.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 18, 2010)

*This release is not even a real NTSC version.*

Anyway...



			
				amiga said:
			
		

> I have been playing around 30 minutes without any crash so far, using an old version of usb loader gx rev 713, with ios 249 rev 9.
> 
> Before this one I tried wiiflow and I got black screen at the begining and uloader with cios 223 and I got a crash in the begining scene of the game.
> 
> So I dont know but it doesnt seem to be a protection but something weird with the game because at least with one loader and with chips it seem to be fine.



I can 100% confirm this method as working perfectly. Am compiling other older builds of GX to see what the highest working revision is with cIOS36 rev9, then will raise the cIOS to see which is the highest working with the highest working of GX... if that makes any sense, lol.


----------



## cats9999 (May 18, 2010)

i have managed to geting this to work only from the backup disc.
i have instaled DARKCORP_v1.0_Full an i have started the game with disc channel now its working fine no more frezeenig when i pushed the home button or when i chased the giant in the first stage i have a softmoded PAL wii and i used the pal version of the game (the NTSC version dose not work for me althru it says region free in wbfs manager) maibe the NTSC console need the NTSC version to work good luck to you all and i wait to hear from you guys if it works to you to


----------



## tuntun (May 18, 2010)

i got the game to work through the disk channel,
but after 00:50 of game time you open a door and there is nothing there, there is supposed to be a bridge!
Any ideas?


----------



## paradalakuwawa (May 18, 2010)

cats9999 said:
			
		

> i have managed to geting this to work only from the backup disc.
> i have instaled DARKCORP_v1.0_Full an i have started the game with disc channel now its working fine no more frezeenig when i pushed the home button or when i chased the giant in the first stage i have a softmoded PAL wii and i used the pal version of the game (the NTSC version dose not work for me althru it says region free in wbfs manager) maibe the NTSC console need the NTSC version to work good luck to you all and i wait to hear from you guys if it works to you to




whats with the sound? There are no character sounds right??
I´m using wiikey and the game works fine but the character voice are gone


----------



## cats9999 (May 18, 2010)

paradalakuwawa said:
			
		

> cats9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



to me working perfect i have sound and everything else


----------



## mb42375 (May 18, 2010)

I tried to install Darkcorp and my wii froze at 16% during install.  I freaked out because I thought my wii was going to be bricked.  It wasn't thank god but im not going to try and install again I don't know why it froze.


----------



## tuntun (May 18, 2010)

anyone get passed 00:57 mins of play?
After that the level is missing? Theres supposed to be a bridge after u open a door but...


----------



## CJL18 (May 18, 2010)

tuntun said:
			
		

> anyone get passed 00:57 mins of play?
> After that the level is missing? Theres supposed to be a bridge after u open a door but...




i'm about 4hours in playing on my NTSC wii 4.1 with d2pro 9 chip no problems or freezes at all


----------



## Gaiaknight (May 18, 2010)

im about 5 hours into this game and love it.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 18, 2010)

D34DL1N3R said:
			
		

> *This release is not even a real NTSC version.*
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> ...


I also confirm this method as 100% working on Usb. Thanks


----------



## mb42375 (May 19, 2010)

This might be a weird question if I rented this game and played it through neogamma instead of disc channel to avoid updates would it still freeze just like a downloaded copy?


----------



## anaxs (May 19, 2010)

i actually like this game nw that im playing it
ive played all the prince of persia games and this is pretty good, but it still cant be my fav, PoP warrior within

well, im enjoying it, "borrowed" it from my cousin


----------



## lizard81288 (May 19, 2010)

well, i burnt it to a disk, softmod and:

*Uloader:*
Starts up just fine, but after it goes to the final copyright screen, fades to black, and it doesn't fade in again, just black, and wii bricks 
*
Backup Launcher:*
Code Dump
*
NeoGamma R8 RC3:*
Starts up just fine, but after it goes to the final copyright screen, fades to black, and it doesn't fade in again, just black and wii bricks 

kind of sucks, never played a PoP game. i also have the latest stuffs since i got MHT working. oh well.


----------



## kennyboy (May 19, 2010)

lizard81288 said:
			
		

> well, i burnt it to a disk, softmod and:
> 
> *Uloader:*
> Starts up just fine, but after it goes to the final copyright screen, fades to black, and it doesn't fade in again, just black, and wii bricks
> ...




Maybe you should change your wording. If your Wii bricks, that means it's spoiled to the point where it won't even boot up.

We don't need widespread panic here.


----------



## Tsuchy (May 19, 2010)

I had a problem using gecko os as well, then i used Neogamma and it worked just fine after that


----------



## arifeeen (May 19, 2010)

it worked for me.using  neogamma r9 beta 9.played for 6 hours........


----------



## highanimalhouse (May 19, 2010)

Installed DARKCORP 1.0, I can confirm this game to be working on a disc

However, if you try to load it from uLoader, it will not go past the credits. You must use the disc channel.


----------



## mb42375 (May 20, 2010)

Hey guys the patch is out and it works perfectly follow this link 
http://gbatemp.net/t227702-prince-of-persi...nds?&st=120 
and do what Wiicrazy says to do.  You have to extract the main.dol with wii scrubber and use HxD to change some code and rebuild the iso with wii scrubber.  It works with configurable usb loader no problems at all I have been playing over two hours now.  Wiicrazy shows the exact things to change.


----------



## ecaraba (May 20, 2010)

do say great game. cant believe i beat it already. though cant wait till mario and zelda. Now doing a replay with some unlocked weapons and character outfits.


----------



## lizard81288 (May 21, 2010)

kennyboy said:
			
		

> lizard81288 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh, well i had to unplug my wii. so it was a soft brick?...
thought there was soft bricks, to fix unplug your wii, and hard bricks, which means your screwed, correct?


----------



## kennyboy (May 22, 2010)

lizard81288 said:
			
		

> kennyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's called a freeze/jam. not "brick".

To "brick" means to turn your Wii into a literal brick i.e. something useless.

To "brick" is to make it useless. There's no "soft" or "hard" bricks.


----------

